# Facebook



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

An idea just wobbled through my feeble mind! I hope people don't think I'm the eternal whiner, complainer and maybe hypochondriac I probably come across as on this website. I'm actually a relatively fun loving, 66-year old woman who loves all things artistic and creative. My passion is animal welfare and I used to be co-administrator of an international website devoted to Chinese pugs. I love gardening and decorating...just about anything other than housework!!

I've been owned by four pugs - Rosebud, Gumdrop, little Digit are gone now but 12-year old Jimbo, affectionally known by some of our neighbors as the "King" of our household is a lot of fun!

I have an exceptionally nice family and no prison record!! LOL!! I truly wish I knew more of you better. It's always amazing how much I have in common with the online friends I do get to know.

If anyone would like to be a "Friend" on FB, just send me a Private Message with your FB Email address and I'll share mine. I know some of you and interestingly some of you know people I know who aren't even members of thyroidboards.com.

Ann


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

IDClaire , I'm on facebook what is your name on there ? I'm Annie Morris I live in Mogadore Ohio have 3 kids ,12 grandchildren and adopted a baby recently ,started all over !


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm also an Ann but my husband has called me M'Dear for over 47 years! Look for me on FB and I'm sending you my Email address. I'm having a little trouble finding people - I don't know what has changed on FB but let's try to find each other. I used to find everyone using their Email addresses but that doesn't seem to work anymore.


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

sent you a message


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

jrohrigj said:


> sent you a message


Got it!! Mountain Home, Arkansas - we're practically neighbors!

I told Annie/annieninny today that my old Dell is literally on its last legs. My new computer is in town but I'm not sure when I'll get it. I hope I don't get lost in cyberspace trying to make the switchover but one never knows! :ashamed0003:


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

my laptop acts like that sometimes. couple of weeks ago I thought it was toast, but I guess it still has some life left in it


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better, I just took my laptop into Best Buy because it was running a little slow and they removed over 1,400 viruses! The Geek Squad guy was a little irritated I wasn't freaking out more, which cracked me up. I don't know, I just don't get that worked up over my computer, for some reason.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

jenny v said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I just took my laptop into Best Buy because it was running a little slow and they removed over 1,400 viruses! The Geek Squad guy was a little irritated I wasn't freaking out more, which cracked me up. I don't know, I just don't get that worked up over my computer, for some reason.


Great day! That's a viro-ectomy! Everyone in my entire family either works or used to work with computers/IT...so, like the cobbler's kid who goes barefooted, I patiently wait for someone to help me. My daughter used to say, when I'd majorly mess up, "Mom, how did you ever manage to do _*this*_?" :anim_63:


----------

